# my favorites



## 808 50th State (Jun 13, 2008)

Hawaiian codd bottles TAHITI LEMONADE SODA COMPANY HONOLULU H.I. (circa 1892) & CONSOLIDATED SODA WATER WORKS CO LTD HONOLULU H.I. (circa 1895).


----------



## capsoda (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like Hawaii Had a little of every kind of soda bottle. Nice bottles


----------



## beendiggin (Jun 16, 2008)

Hawaii must have a really interesting and unique bottling history..show us more! Those are cool.


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, heres a link that you can go to that talks a little about the history of Hawaiian bottles and artifacts. 
http://www.hawaiiancollectibles.com/ 
 Each major island in Hawaii; Kauai, Oahu, Maui and the Big Island each had there own bottling company, here on Oahu where I live, it is getting harder to find places to dig anymore, its is rare or nonexistent, to find a good dump or privacy with bimal bottles, on the other hand there a still places to dig on the outer islands but you rarely find bottles from Oahu since the outer islands had there own bottling companies. Besides hutchinson bottles, Hawaii has an array of, codds, inside screws, blobs (squats), Mattews gravitating stoppers and crown tops, whiskeys and gins, here's a pictures of a Hawaiian soda works inside screw from Oahu, hutchinson from Kauai and a crown top from Oahu.
  [/align]


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 17, 2008)

Hawaii also has an array of colored bottles heres a picture of 2 Consolidated Soda Waterworks Co. Limited Honolulu, T.H. (circa 1907)  thanks earl


----------



## 808 50th State (Jun 17, 2008)

Here's a picture of a amethyst Love Joy Honolulu, T.H. gin bottle (circa 1908), thanks for looking earl


----------



## glass man (Jun 19, 2008)

Any medicine bottles? NICE COLLECTION!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi 808.  I've been a digger since the early 70's.  I've been stationed in Hawaii (Oahu) since '06, and need to do some digging.  Although opportunities are few and far between, any interest in going prospecting one of these weekends?


----------

